# super picky eater, I almost never see him eat!



## ashlee1228 (May 24, 2011)

:foxes15:

My 5-6 year old rescue Chihuahua Milo, whom I have had for 2 years now is the pickiest eater I have ever seen.
He will not eat can food unless it is about a day old, hard and dry, and I have tried almost every single brand to tempt him with no luck. Same story with dry food, I have tried different brands, I have tried different shaped food bowls and dishes, I have tried a kennel, and just about everything else I can think of. 
I never see him eat, but he is not under weight nor is he overweight, at his last vet visit he weighed 6 lbs. 

Does anyone have any ideas as to why he is like this and what a good food may be for him?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My mum would make a gravy for her JR ,he loved it over his food.Worth a try


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

If he is not underweight or in some way sick then my opinion is don't pander to him. He will eat when he is hungry and most dogs wont starve themselves to death. By trying lots of different things and different foods you are just making him more picky. Stick with one thing and after a while he will learn that is what he is going to get.

With that said- if you are going to try one thing and stick with it make it something good. Perhaps dry food with gravy like was suggested above. What kinds of food are you feeding exactly? Back when I fed kibble I found foster dogs really liked Wellness CORE with one of their 95% meat toppers on it, and even picky eaters gobbled it up. But if you do that just put it down in a bowl, don't make a big deal of it, and stop trying everything under the sun to get him to eat.

Also are you sure he is not overweight? I only ask because most people (and a lot of vets) are so used to pudgy dogs that they don't know an overweight one when they see it. He might just be full.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> If he is not underweight or in some way sick then my opinion is don't pander to him. He will eat when he is hungry and most dogs wont starve themselves to death. By trying lots of different things and different foods you are just making him more picky. Stick with one thing and after a while he will learn that is what he is going to get.
> 
> With that said- if you are going to try one thing and stick with it make it something good. Perhaps dry food with gravy like was suggested above. What kinds of food are you feeding exactly? Back when I fed kibble I found foster dogs really liked Wellness CORE with one of their 95% meat toppers on it, and even picky eaters gobbled it up. But if you do that just put it down in a bowl, don't make a big deal of it, and stop trying everything under the sun to get him to eat.
> 
> Also are you sure he is not overweight? I only ask because most people (and a lot of vets) are so used to pudgy dogs that they don't know an overweight one when they see it. He might just be full.


I agree with this post 100%


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dexter was picky 100% for 3 years! I finally got him on wellness core reduced fat and the firs ttime he had it, he loved it and I was surprised he did so well on it! I like you have tried every single brand out there,hollistic. This is the only brand he tolerates and it has to be core, the regular wellness is a no go here,lol. I hope u give it a try! Because they really do need their vitamins. I also change up his meals. I free feed wellness core during the day and then chopped up boiled chicken mixed with nupro for joints and immunity plus a dehydrated dog food called "I and love and you" its similar to the honest kitchen brand and he gobbles it up. I also feed him again around 1 am when he's hungry so he won't get an empty bile puke in the morning


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> Because they really do need their vitamins.


Well if he is eating enough to be a proper weight he is getting all the nutrients he needs. Dog food has vitamins in it so as long as they are eating it and not skinny he shouldn't have a vitamin issue.

But that wellness core- it just seems to be very palatable to picky dogs. It is certainly worth a try.


----------

